# Aztec?



## I_like_melts (Jul 8, 2018)

I may need to order some big bottles from them soon (yay growth!) and a few shades of mica. I've also been seeing credit card issues listed on Facebook :/ Has anyone ordered since the new site is up? I love the one ounce scents I got or is it better to just wait until I need to order from Natures Garden, WSP, or Nurture again? The scents Im looking at are fairly basic (clean cotton, creme brulee, sea minerals), but Aztec has always treated me right. (I havent ordered since March)


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 8, 2018)

I am not sure what C.C. issues they have but if that is the case that I would not buy from there.
Sorry, I have had my stuff stolen before and it is hell to get it all corrected.

Are they aware of this ?  Is it that cards are not going through?

I have only bought from Natures Garden and will probably keep it that way for the FO's I get.
Micas & More is where I get micas from, Great price, Fab products and their BUY GROUP is going on RIGHT NOW.  It is a pre-buy so the orders don't go out till end of July and I think it is just this week you have to buy  http://micasandmore.com/
They have some FO's but the price at NG is Very good ! And they ship fast. Just did an order on the 5th, it was sent the 6th, and arrival scheduled for the 10th


----------



## I_like_melts (Jul 8, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> I am not sure what C.C. issues they have but if that is the case that I would not buy from there.
> Sorry, I have had my stuff stolen before and it is hell to get it all corrected.
> 
> Are they aware of this ?  Is it that cards are not going through?
> ...



It's mostly reviews on Facebook from 2 - 3 months ago stating they had info stolen. They are from before they got the new site.

Definitly checking out micas and more. I loved my order from Mad Micas (I'm in love with Aztec's Iradescent Red though and the price is cheap)

NG has always treated me good too - quick shipping and a lot of original scents that go over well. I get PoB wax from there too


----------



## Saponificarian (Jul 8, 2018)

I am having a great love affair with Aztec. Same day shipping and great prices. I pay with Paypal though


----------



## I_like_melts (Jul 8, 2018)

Saponificarian said:


> I am having a great love affair with Aztec. Same day shipping and great prices. I pay with Paypal though



I think that's what I'm going to do. I think their new site was supposed to take care of security issues, but its been awhile since I ordered. My orders were all small and mostly sample sized at the time though.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jul 8, 2018)

I'll have to check Aztec out. I've been a ID theft victim twice so I now use a prepaid card for online orders. I like the Amex Serve card. Just a monthly $4.95 fee. No fees for adding money and it was free. I ordered it from their website.


----------



## MKLonestar (Jul 8, 2018)

I have not ordered from the new site, but Aztec is one of my "go to" places for many of my products. I do use PayPal, which is supposed to be the safer way to pay online. If you are reluctant to use your CC info, I would recommend using a PayPal account that links to your CC for all your online purchases. I like that Aztec gets my orders to me in just a matter of days and that I have had no problems with any of the FO's I have gotten from them.


----------



## I_like_melts (Jul 8, 2018)

MKLonestar said:


> I have not ordered from the new site, but Aztec is one of my "go to" places for many of my products. I do use PayPal, which is supposed to be the safer way to pay online. If you are reluctant to use your CC info, I would recommend using a PayPal account that links to your CC for all your online purchases. I like that Aztec gets my orders to me in just a matter of days and that I have had no problems with any of the FO's I have gotten from them.



Their FOs are amazing. I was able to try so many different things because of their 5 for 5 and sample packs


----------



## Lin19687 (Jul 8, 2018)

Also, not sure how big an order you are looking for.

NG has $1 off every 16oz bottle when you buy 5 or more and I think it ships same day if bought before 11am. I bought after 2pm and it is a large order so it will take a bit longer to get to me- plus it is the weekend.
Not trying to sway you.

If you like Aztec and they fixed their site then go for it !


----------



## I_like_melts (Jul 8, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> Also, not sure how big an order you are looking for.
> 
> NG has $1 off every 16oz bottle when you buy 5 or more and I think it ships same day if bought before 11am. I bought after 2pm and it is a large order so it will take a bit longer to get to me- plus it is the weekend.
> Not trying to sway you.
> ...



I'm still in the baby phases of my business to be honest - 1 oz will make about 18 wax tarts if I counted right (I'm terrible at math) and I pull what doesnt sell after a few weeks and give away/use at home. 4 oz would be perfect per scent as business is picking up and I'm starting to sell out of things, The 8oz ones I bought last forever right now, but see a lot of use


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 8, 2018)

Okay, I have to ask this stupid question, if Aztec or any other supplier has issues with CC security why don't you call in your order? 
As for prepaid cards, Bluebird from Walmart has zero fees. No monthly fee, no recharge fee and no initial purchase fee, and direct deposits can go to the card.  Bluebird is an Amex card


----------



## I_like_melts (Jul 8, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Okay, I have to ask this stupid question, if Aztec or any other supplier has issues with CC security why don't you call in your order?
> As for prepaid cards, Bluebird from Walmart has zero fees. No monthly fee, no recharge fee and no initial purchase fee, and direct deposits can go to the card.  Bluebird is an Amex card



I did go in person once, but they are about 10 hours away. I sniffed everything and was quite pleased.

Also, do they make any good odor eliminating scents? I know crafter's choice has some.


----------



## Holly8991 (Jul 8, 2018)

Well the whole CC thing for me makes sense.    A few months ago I bought from them online and my CC was used to buy plane tickets to Brazil and I wasn't going on vacation!  Fortunately my bank caught it and reissued my card. 
I love Aztec and they are only a short distance from my family so I buy often.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 8, 2018)

So, I never heard of Aztec before so I googled  it and came up with 
Aztec Candle & Soap Supplies, Knoxville, TN 37921 
Link: https://www.candlemaking.com/

Then I Googled: Aztec site:soapmakingforum.com 

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/candlemaking-com-or-aztec-international-reviews.40640/

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/first-aztec-order.60162/

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/new-to-aztec-scents.47142/

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/aztec-vs-brambleberry.70300/

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/aztec-fragrances.36138/

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/new-to-aztec-scents.47142/

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/aztec-barn-wood-what-barn-are-they-smelling.55989/


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 8, 2018)

I've always used paypal, I rarely use a credit card online except a few sites I've been ordering from for years that dont take paypal....never had an issue from Aztec through that .


----------



## earlene (Jul 8, 2018)

I_like_melts said:


> It's mostly reviews on Facebook from 2 - 3 months ago stating they had info stolen. They are from before they got the new site.
> 
> Definitly checking out micas and more. I loved my order from Mad Micas (I'm in love with Aztec's Iradescent Red though and the price is cheap)
> 
> NG has always treated me good too - quick shipping and a lot of original scents that go over well. I get PoB wax from there too


Aztec sent out an email on March 28, 2018 that addresses this issue.  

Here is a portion of that email that addresses this issue:







If you want to call and verify that the issue is now resolved, their toll-free number is:
800.369.5357 (from the email).  The new site launched just a couple of weeks ago and I had not visited it until just now.


----------



## I_like_melts (Jul 8, 2018)

earlene said:


> Aztec sent out an email on March 28, 2018 that addresses this issue.
> 
> Here is a portion of that email that addresses this issue:
> 
> ...



That's good to hear!


----------

